# wild wood crest



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

Yo dogg, am gonna be fishing the great fall classic tournament this weekend in wild wood crest and wondered if you could give me some insight in what is running. Would imagine small blues, king fish, and some stripers with the bait of choice being finger mullet, sands and clams... this about right?? Also, any tackle shop in the area you would recommend if we run short or cannot get some of the above baits up here.... thanks man... salt


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Hey Salt, make sure you pick up some spot as well. Water is still warm but I know the blues have been running and there are schoolie striper around. Good Luck.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Hey how did ya do?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Heard the tournament was a bust.....fish catchin anyways.


----------



## Bigguy (Jun 2, 2005)

2nd place team had 8 sharks, 3rd had 5 sharks. 1st had(I believe) 1 kingfish and 7 sharks.


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*wildwood*

I think the biggest fish was 13 inches, fishing in short "sucked" but hey, we had a great day and had a good time. Proceeds go to the NJBBA and they do good things with the money they raise. I will fish it again, no problem. Only this time will not bother to air down... took longer to find a station with air than it did to fish the thing..>LOL>.. Wawa was the only place I found and though it got the job done the air pressure was a little low on out put.. gonna have to come down and fish with you Dogg next year and you can show me some of the ins and outs of south jersey fishing and then come north and I will do the same... but all in all... great day,,,, thanks for asking..... salt


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

SALTSHAKER said:


> I think the biggest fish was 13 inches, fishing in short "sucked" but hey, we had a great day and had a good time. Proceeds go to the NJBBA and they do good things with the money they raise. I will fish it again, no problem. Only this time will not bother to air down... took longer to find a station with air than it did to fish the thing..>LOL>.. Wawa was the only place I found and though it got the job done the air pressure was a little low on out put.. gonna have to come down and fish with you Dogg next year and you can show me some of the ins and outs of south jersey fishing and then come north and I will do the same... but all in all... great day,,,, thanks for asking..... salt


Sounds good to me Salt.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Bigguy said:


> 2nd place team had 8 sharks, 3rd had 5 sharks. 1st had(I believe) 1 kingfish and 7 sharks.


Yeah I heard that it was pretty bad but like Salt said, good cause.


----------



## Bigguy (Jun 2, 2005)

I also fished the individual overnight event. Same results, 1 12" kingfish won the whole thing. NO 2nd place fish!!! This Sat. the game moves to WildWood Crest. Hope the results are different.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Bigguy said:


> I also fished the individual overnight event. Same results, 1 12" kingfish won the whole thing. NO 2nd place fish!!! This Sat. the game moves to WildWood Crest. Hope the results are different.


Water temp is still to warm. Resident schoolie stripers have been caught here and there as well as blues.


----------

